# Sworn In



## Butters (28 Jan 2005)

I thought I'd share my experiences with you guys about my ceremony I had today, incase someone out there is wondering what it's all about. Also cause I'm excited: P


I got to the RC at about 8:20am (10minutes earlier than what I was supposed to be). Met with the other 6 guys who were there with all pretty cool guys. We were called into a meeting room with nice comfy chairs . We went over some of our old paper work we filled out at the beginning of our recruiting process and some other forums they gave us to bring with us at the ceremony. Then we starting to fill out new forums like a will and some other stuff than after that we just verified all our stuff was correct. We finished at about 9:30am with an hour to spare. So we all decided to go down to Tim Hortens for some coffee  Got to know each other a bit better. We headed back to the RC with another 30minutes to spare before the Guest showed up so we're watching the discovery channel with one of the office clerks  It was pretty funny because a commercial came up about bow flex and this lady said I got this wonderful body and I'm only 50. The office clerk was like "F*ck That Your 50 Maybe 30"  Finally the guest arrived we watched a movie the exact same movie that is in one of these forum post. (Which I watched about 30+ times). Then the commander came in, swore us in, signed a certificate, got a package called "welcome aboard!" talked with the other 6 guys a bit more after. 3 were leaving tomorrow and the other 3 and I are leaving on the 4th. I'd have to say this was far by the best experience I had while applying. Best of luck to all of you guys who are in the process, and DON'T give up! Just wait, the feeling you get of pride is worth it.

- Shaun Tasker


----------



## Rob (28 Jan 2005)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Sundborg (28 Jan 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## Meridian (28 Jan 2005)

Good luck! The feeling is great - just remember it when you are sitting on course being screamed at and  wondering why you are there  and you'll get through fine! 

Btw, its forms, not forums. 

Also.. has anyone ever noticed that the first 3 forms you fill out on enrollment all have to some degree something to do with your death, dismemberment or something aweful?   Talk about sobering.


----------



## Ghost (28 Jan 2005)

I think the last thing I would need is a cup of coffee for that.  I would be bouncing off the walls just being in the building.


----------



## B.McTeer (1 Feb 2005)

yeah god i cant wait after i clear my medical up I'm good to go i cant wait to go down to the armoury on parade night and get sworn in man I'm bouncing off my walls just thinking about


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (1 Feb 2005)

congrates and good luck,

Remember to do what your told, make your timeings and work as a team and you and your whole platoon will do fine.


----------



## NiTz (1 Feb 2005)

congrats ! Well... I can't sleep there's my phys. test tomorrow and I already can't wait to get this call... Well, good luck in your BMQ!


Cheers


----------



## aspiring_recruit (18 Feb 2005)

GONNABEASAPPASOON!!!!! 


Got the call yesterday afternoon. 
T-minus 6 days. get sworn in Thursday Night!!!
   :warstory:


----------



## Sundborg (19 Feb 2005)

Congrats, hope it all goes well.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Feb 2005)

Good Luck Tasker on your career. Don't lose that enthusiasim !!!


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (8 Jul 2005)

WOOO I GOT SWORN IN TONIGHT!!! ;D 
Applied end of Feb and finally sworn in...well I can't really say finally, because it seems it was a lot shorter of a "walk" then others have had to take. 
But HEY! IM HAPPY NOW!!! ;D  Less then 5 months.
Start weekend BMQ locally in the fall.

Dan


----------



## Dakota (8 Jul 2005)

That's excellent. Congrats and good luck at BMQ. I hope I am not far behind you. Merit listed in June and hoping for the next selection board.

Cheers.


----------



## FITSUMO (8 Jul 2005)

good on ya, good luck at BMQ, I was merit listed last week, and will hopefully hear after the july 18 selection board.

respect
FITSUMO


----------



## Fry (8 Jul 2005)

my app was sent to borden a few weeks ago, Should make it in time for the july 18th board... I got doubts, but hopefully I'll make BMQ before xmas... Arg.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Jul 2005)

Congrats!  Judging from your profile and avatar you've switched from the Seaforth Cadets to the regular Seaforths.

Looks like we'll be in the same BMQ!


----------



## SoF (30 Sep 2005)

Well I just got sworn in; feels good to be apart of a team now. I signed up back in May so the wait wasn't too long from what I'v read.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Sep 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.


----------



## dearryan (30 Sep 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## ab136 (5 Oct 2005)

Just got back from my swearing in ceremony.  Quite an experience.  The paper work was the biggest part of the 2.5 hours....2 hours of it.  Read here, sign here, make sure this and that are correct.  All in all it was quite interesting.  The ceremony itself was only about a half hour.  Recite the oath/affirmation, shake a hand, take some picture and that was it. It was a very proud moment for me.  I waited a long time to here those words and it was over so quick. 
Anyway the CF is now a little larger by six--1 electrician(ed-tech)
                                                           1 carpenter(construction tech)
                                                           1 avionic tech
                                                           1 medic
                                                           2 cooks


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Oct 2005)

Good for you and good luck to all!


----------



## Jaxson (5 Oct 2005)

congratulations and goodluck.


----------



## honestyrules (5 Oct 2005)

Good luck AB136,

And try to work on your particular case, as you are already qualified in your trade. 

Pm me if you need some more info!

Delavan


----------



## Benoit (5 Oct 2005)

Good For you and good luck in your New Career


----------



## Daidalous (7 Oct 2005)

Good luck,   and enjoy your career.


 I  know when I joined  after my oath,  the Maj put the bible in his desk  looked at me and said "Pte, if you get into trouble from now on I will have you a** in irons before you can  Cr** your pants.   Now say  YES SIR"   i was  scared  to death at the time, but   now I sit back and laugh


----------



## ab136 (7 Oct 2005)

That's great! Thanks all.  I look forward to a long and illustrious career.


----------



## Shilly (7 Oct 2005)

Good luck, Have a great career.


----------



## SoF (7 Oct 2005)

welcome to the club


----------



## kimmie (7 Oct 2005)

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I missed my dh's ..... we weren't together then...he joined in 94 but I am hearing so many people(both joining and their spouses) about how exciting this all is. Kinda sorry I missed it.  :-[


----------



## DEVES (7 Oct 2005)

Thats awesome about you gettin sworn in. Good luck in your endeavours.

I will hopefully be sworn in sometime this coming week.

Take care.


----------



## Pieman (10 Nov 2005)

My recruiting package says I am allowed to bring up to 4 guests to the swearing in ceremony. Is the swearing in ceremony something that is worth dragging my friends and family members down for?  I don't want to drag them down there if it is going to be just me holding my hand up for a minute to give allegiance to the Queen.  What else happens?  (It will be at CFRC Calgary if that helps)


----------



## kincanucks (10 Nov 2005)

It is your formal entry into the CF and it should be witnessed by your family and friends.  I personally make a point of emphasizing to the guests that they have an important responsibility to ensure that the enrollees will always have their support and I also give them the opportunity to ask me any questions.  I don't know how they do it at Calgary but if you think you will be imposing on your family and friends by _dragging _ them down to witness this important occasion then don't bring them but I think you will be making a big mistake.


----------



## spud (10 Nov 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Is the swearing in ceremony something that is worth dragging my friends and family members down for?   I don't want to drag them down there if it is going to be just me holding my hand up for a minute to give allegiance to the Queen. (It will be at CFRC Calgary if that helps)



Kinda early to adopt an attitude like that isn't it? During the swearing in of two different family members at different times we were given the opportunity to ask any questions, were shown a video about what the recruits were in store for and watched the swearing in and signing. We were also given the chance to take pictures of the happenings. We didn't consider ourselves dragged there, we were proud and more then happy to be there. Your family and friends will probably feel the same way.


----------



## BSmith12 (10 Nov 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> Kinda early to adopt an attitude like that isn't it? During the swearing in of two different family members at different times we were given the opportunity to ask any questions, were shown a video about what the recruits were in store for and watched the swearing in and signing. We were also given the chance to take pictures of the happenings. We didn't consider ourselves dragged there, we were proud and more then happy to be there. Your family and friends will probably feel the same way.


I couldn't agree more. The swearing in the ceremony is by far the most important part of all. This is the moment of truth, the moment that you've strived for all through the BMQ. It should be a time of pride and a time to look forward to the future of your career that you hold with other soldiers who have the same interests as yourself. Why would you not want to share your accomplishments with your family and friends? It's a time of celebration! Be proud of yourself and what you can do to serve your country.


----------



## Jaxson (10 Nov 2005)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more. The swearing in the ceremony is by far the most important part of all. This is the moment of truth, the moment that you've strived for all through the BMQ. It should be a time of pride and a time to look forward to the future of your career that you hold with other soldiers who have the same interests as yourself. Why would you not want to share your accomplishments with your family and friends? It's a time of celebration! Be proud of yourself and what you can do to serve your country.



Does the swearing in ceremony not take place before you go to BMQ?.


----------



## Pieman (10 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Didn't mean to make it sound like the ceremony was not important, I am quite positive it is going to be a defining experience to me. I just didn't want to bring people down there (have them take time off work) unless the swearing in ceremony is something worth seeing.



> During the swearing in of two different family members at different times we were given the opportunity to ask any questions, were shown a video about what the recruits were in store for and watched the swearing in and signing. We were also given the chance to take pictures of the happenings


That sounds good to me, I am sure they will enjoy seeing me swear in then.


----------



## BSmith12 (10 Nov 2005)

I hate it when I misread things.  :-\
Good luck to you, Pieman!


----------



## 23007 (10 Nov 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> Does the swearing in ceremony not take place before you go to BMQ?.



You don`t do BMQ as a Civie so yes, your swearing in ceremony takes place before BMQ.


----------



## spud (10 Nov 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> That sounds good to me, I am sure they will enjoy seeing me swear in then.


It'll be what you make it; dress nice, chin up, chest out, be proud of yourself. And the first time you feel like running home from BMQ (at some point lots do), remember how proud you felt at your swearing in. 

Good luck to you  
potato


----------



## alexpb (10 Nov 2005)

It was nice, i just got sworn in this morning.

I couldn't bring my mother because shes away on business   but my older brother and sister both joined me to watch it and take some pictures for my mom.

I'd say be sure to bring some family members and/or friends. At the end they all clapped for me which feels pretty good. So if you're by yourself i'm sure that wouldn't feel that great!

I was also the only person being sworn in which was actually pretty cool and private because it was my family members only in the room.

We stood for God save the queen, i took my affirmation and then stood for Oh, Canada. It was quite the experience! 

You shall never forget it.

Good luck,

Alex


----------



## JPT06 (12 Nov 2005)

As a side note.  A trailer for the BMQ video is available for viewing should anyone be interested.
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=canadian+forces+bmq&btnG=Search+Video
It's dated September 2005.


----------



## alexpb (12 Nov 2005)

I uploaded that  ;D


----------



## BSmith12 (14 Nov 2005)

I watched that same exact video at the CFRC in Hamilton when I went in for my paperwork.
I wanted to watch it again too. Thanks alexpb.


----------



## Sixshooter (5 Mar 2006)

Umm, lol this may be a tad late, but i was talking to a guy at my work and he said he got sworn in in Cambridge, and we're both in Kitchener, but im going full time infantry, does anybody know if i get sworn in (tomorrow morning btw), in the kitchener recruitment center or somewhere else? 

if anybody knows by tomorrow morning, it'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ERIK2RCR (5 Mar 2006)

You'll be sworn in at the recruting centre, you have to be an "employee" before they'll foot the bill for airfare or whatever to St. Jean. Good Luck.


----------



## jerrythunder (7 Mar 2006)

hey there i was wondering if anyone could discribe to me in detail the procedure of getting sworn in( leave out the signing of the papers) im just interested to know if there are songs played and what you recite and if you can swear on other things besides the bible

ps that movie is freaking awesome


----------



## CDN*Forces (25 Mar 2006)

so i was sworn in last WED and wow it was everything i hoped it to be...im doing the part time BMQ for 10 weekends strait at the royal jefferson armoury in edmonton alberta...i was wondering if there were any eddies around this site?  if so...i could rlly use some knowledge of urs!


----------



## 0007 (25 Mar 2006)

Right on man! Give 'em hell! :threat:


----------



## jerrythunder (2 Jun 2006)

just something interesting to add to this form.

well, i got sworn in on the 21st of march, and very glad that i did because i have gained knowledge and some understanding of the military for my BMQ this summer. when i got sworn in it was our RSM who swore me in. i was very proud to have someone from my regiment do that. however, the new recruits(going in this weekend) are going to DNDHQ to get sworn in by Gen. Rick Hillier!!!! i mean wow thats incredible! now let me ask you all this: would u sacrafice going in every thursday nite untill now for being sworn in by ur own unit? or would u wait till near the beginning of summer BMQ and get to meet Gen. Hillier and all that and have him swear u in?


----------



## youravatar (3 Jun 2006)

jerrythunder is mistaken. It wasn't the RSM. It was a Captain.


----------



## jerrythunder (4 Jun 2006)

actually youravatar is mistaken as well, upon further reconciliation it was a major.


----------



## squirl (20 Jul 2006)

Hey Guys just wanted to post that after getting rejected twice for asthma i finally got cleared of it and now im getting sworn in August 9th   to all the people who are going through similar things just stick it out nothing worth doing is easy have a great summer everyone  
Ryan


----------



## Jake (20 Jul 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## armyrules (20 Jul 2006)

Congrats just did testing got 043 Cmbt Engineer should get bmq in Oct!!!


----------



## squirl (20 Jul 2006)

hey congrats Army rules im going MSE op in the airfeild engineers reserve unit in my hometown should be going to boredon in september sometime for my basic


----------



## armyrules (20 Jul 2006)

Great and thanks for the congrats good luck!!


----------



## squirl (20 Jul 2006)

same to you


----------



## armyrules (20 Jul 2006)




----------

